# Random noises/sounds/ads in background of computer?



## not_a_virus.exe (May 10, 2008)

For the past couple of days I've noticed that I would be in the middle of doing something on my computer, and then out of nowhere, random sounds pop up without me doing anything. Whether it be repeated "click" sounds or Asian ads and I'm not sure what it is that's causing this. Can anyone help me?


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello , 

is this a desktop or laptop ?

now is this a clicking sound that is coming from the inside of your systems case ?

do here this only when you are doing certain things ?

does this happen as soon as you start up your system ?

does it start after a certain time like 10 minutes after starting or what ? 

is it doing it now ?

do you know what type of hard drive it has in it/ as in the brand name ?

can you download this program & install it to give us your systems spec'c 

follow link 

http://www.majorgeeks.com/EVEREST_Free_Edition_d4181.html

also when was the last time you cleaned the inside of your systems case/tower ?


----------



## not_a_virus.exe (May 10, 2008)

mike2020learnin said:


> Hello ,
> 
> is this a desktop or laptop ?
> 
> ...


Desktop

Not from inside the case itself, like, you turn the speakers off or take off the headphones, you won't hear anything. it's internal.

It starts randomly. I would be browsing through the internet and all of a sudden it would just happen.

It could happen at any time whether I just booted the computer or not.

From what I've noticed, the earliest it started happening is about 5 minutes after startup. 

It's doing this as I type.

I'm not sure the brand name of the hard drive inside the computer. It came with the desktop. It's an HP desktop if that helps at all.

Cleaned inside it as in removing the door and vacuuming it of any dust? I've never done that to date.



Field	Value
Computer	
Operating System	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack	Service Pack 2
DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name	YOUR-O0KWKW9JWC (home)
User Name	Owner

Motherboard	
CPU Type	Intel Pentium 4, 2666 MHz (20 x 133)
Motherboard Name	MSI MS-6577
Motherboard Chipset	Intel Brookdale-G i845GE
System Memory	512 MB (PC2700 DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type	Award (07/16/03)
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port	ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display	
Video Adapter	RADEON 9550 Secondary (256 MB)
Video Adapter	RADEON 9550 (256 MB)
3D Accelerator	ATI Radeon 9550 (RV350)
Monitor	Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] (80203780)

Multimedia	
Audio Adapter	Intel 82801DB ICH4 - AC'97 Audio Controller [B-0]

Storage	
IDE Controller	Intel(r) 82801DB Ultra ATA Storage Controller-24CB
SCSI/RAID Controller	SCSI/RAID Host Controller
Floppy Drive	Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive	ST3120025A (120 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Disk Drive	Generic USB CF Reader USB Device
Disk Drive	Generic USB MS Reader USB Device
Disk Drive	Generic USB SD Reader USB Device
Disk Drive	Generic USB SM Reader USB Device
Optical Drive	ATAPI DVDROM 16X (16x DVD-ROM)
Optical Drive	BQ3052Q PMO618O SCSI CdRom Device
Optical Drive	SAMSUNG CD-R/RW SW-248F (48x/24x/48x CD-RW)
SMART Hard Disks Status	OK

Partitions	
C: (NTFS)	109819 MB (68572 MB free)
D: (FAT32)	4634 MB (799 MB free)
Total Size	111.8 GB (67.7 GB free)

Input	
Keyboard	HP PS2 Keyboard (2K - 3)
Mouse	PS/2 Compatible Mouse

Network	
Network Adapter	Compact Wireless-G USB Adapter (192.168.1.101)
Modem	Lucent Win Modem

Peripherals	
Printer	Fax
Printer	hp psc 1300 series
Printer	Microsoft Office Document Image Writer
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801DB ICH4 - USB Controller [B-0]
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801DB ICH4 - USB Controller [B-0]
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801DB ICH4 - USB Controller [B-0]
USB2 Controller	Intel 82801DB ICH4 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [B-0]
USB Device	Compact Wireless-G USB Adapter #2
USB Device	USB Mass Storage Device


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello , 

you have a (Seagate Hard drive) 120 gig & it is an IED 

also 

disconnect from the internet compleatly and see if this still happens / try writing a letter or something 

check the connections for your speakers / also do you have a (usb) wire mixed into the speaker wires / this can cause issues with sounds 

also 

now what i you need to do is go to your (device manager)

now once there you will want to select from the toolbar of the window(veiw) then a drop down menu / from it you will select (show all hidden devices) 

now if you see any (red or yellow) quotation marks , make a note of what they & post them here 

then get back to us 


what type of antivirus do you use & spyware protection ?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Another point to consider is that your computer sound system in picking up radiated signals from the outside. All audio amplifiers (you have one or more inside the computer) can detect and possibly demodulate a radio signal.

The wires and cables can act like an antenna and cause audio breakthrough.

I suggest that you open the Windows Recording Mixer and individually turn down or switch each input off in turn. It could be that you have a line in or microphone input at maximum sensitivity.

Do you live near an Asian Service broadcaster or some other transmitting station?

Also try moving the cables to & from the computer/monitor/external accessories to a different position. Do you have a radio/tv/recorder near the computer... move their cables away. Do you leave your mobile phone on the desk? Mine causes havoc when it does it network logging burst!

You say it only happened in the last few days - Try to think back on what you did just before it started to happen -


----------



## michaeldrivas1 (Apr 12, 2008)

It’s my opinion you might be infected with a virus or spyware!

They could have affected your registry folder...


----------



## gerrol (Dec 18, 2008)

Hello,

Just registered because I've had the same problem for about a week now and I wanted to help out since it was driving me crazy when I had it.

I had just assembled a brand new pc and the only things I've installed is windows xp and my device drivers, (mobo, cards, etc) perhaps we have the same board asus P5k se?

Anyway, I've also been having the clicking (navigation) sound from my speakers, and I got rid of it by exiting the Marvell RAID monitor on the system tray.

Hope this helps


----------



## mynameisbob (Dec 31, 2008)

My friend's Windows Vista install was showing similar symptoms recently (once a snippet of a Coca-Cola ad, one time a train noise, another time people speaking who you couldn't understand, lots of strange things). We found that it was a virus (what's the point of a virus doing those things?!). Running Combofix in safe mode did the trick for us. Haven't heard any unexpected noises since then.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

ComboFix is a very powerful tool which when improperly used may render your machine to a doorstop. 

Please do not take a chance and run this tool without proper supervision.


----------



## michaeldrivas1 (Apr 12, 2008)

Geekgirl said:


> ComboFix is a very powerful tool which when improperly used may render your machine to a doorstop.
> 
> Please do not take a chance and run this tool without proper supervision.


Ditto (Good reply Geekgirl!)


----------

